# Cheap dog beds for large dogs?



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

Having so many dogs, they eventually just get nasty and worn after a year or so and I have to replace them; I'm getting tired of $40+ per bed. Occasionally I find them cheap in odd places like a grocery store, but not terribly often. Is there anywhere online?
A place to buy cheap old blankets/towels/sheets/sleeping bags for throwing in kennels would be great too (tried craigslist, salvation army, goodwill, etc.--they're usually still "human quality" and priced accordingly). 

Or are there some that are extremely durable that are worth spending the money on? They have a few cots that are great, but some of them still seem to prefer the softness/warmth of a cushy pillow type bed.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Costco, BJs, Sam's Club, depending on where you live.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a lot of towels, sheets, that type of thing from garage sales. If you go towards the end, they'll have them there for like 10c/25c each as they just want them gone. Take them home and wash them. Most are almost brand new and are fabulous for the dogs and their messes. If I'm too tired to wash them after they get messy, I don't have any problem chucking them out at that price.
I buy a lot as I also use them for cleaning and polishing boats, heaps cheaper than buying rags.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I see them in Sams all the time for much cheaper than at petsmarts and petcos. That's where I get all my dog beds.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

This might not be super helpful since you still have to buy the bed in the first place, but I re-stuff the beds with mattress topper foam. Both of my dogs are arthritic so they need a supportive bed and as we all know, those aren't cheap. I just can't bring myself to drop a huge amount of money on an orthopedic dog bed. The mattress foam seems to be supportive but firm at the same time. It lasts a while but when it starts to get packed down too much, I just get more foam and stuff it again. Assuming the bed cover is still in reasonable shape, it makes an almost new bed. I also have a crib mattress that they both really like.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Crib mattresses are great for large dogs! You can get crib sheets and wash them as needed.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Also, if you go to Petsmart at the right time, they tend to clearance their beds after their month ends. I bought a pretty big one for lime $19 there one time.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

for the price, Costco had the best ones I've seen in awhile. $25-$30. Not sure if they have any more. Sams had a nice one the other day that I saw but it was up around 35-40 dollars from what I recall. Very nice though.

TJ Max too... they had some nice ones.

I don't see a ton of PRICE difference in Dog beds--they all seem to be in the $30 range +/-. However, I do see a TON of variance in terms of quality. I've seen $30 Beds that are really nice and $40 beds that are really poor in quality.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Tractor supply usually has dog pillows for $10 each. They last pretty well. They fit a 36" crate perfectly.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> for the price, Costco had the best ones I've seen in awhile. $25-$30. Not sure if they have any more. Sams had a nice one the other day that I saw but it was up around 35-40 dollars from what I recall. Very nice though.
> 
> TJ Max too... they had some nice ones.
> 
> I don't see a ton of PRICE difference in Dog beds--they all seem to be in the $30 range +/-. However, I do see a TON of variance in terms of quality. I've seen $30 Beds that are really nice and $40 beds that are really poor in quality.


The ones at Sams are like 36 right npw. But they are really good considering the size and quality.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

NutroGeoff said:


> The ones at Sams are like 36 right npw. But they are really good considering the size and quality.


agree. they are probably the nicest dog beds I've ever seen.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, these are not cheap, but have lasted me almost 10 years. I have several Bowers dog beds now. Now I have replaced the bottom foam with a memory foam. I purchase a king size memory foam topper from costco, cut it to size and my wife sews up a cover for it with the fabric they use for baby cribs so it wont leak if they have an accident. But their fabric seems to last ... they get washed every 2-3 weeks when the dogs get bathed. 1 of the beds we had to iron on a patch in the bottom thanks to my aussies constant digging. But i purchased that bed in 2004!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's really good! Not bad at all!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

zootv said:


> OK, these are not cheap, but have lasted me almost 10 years. I have several Bowers dog beds now. Now I have replaced the bottom foam with a memory foam. I purchase a king size memory foam topper from costco, cut it to size and my wife sews up a cover for it with the fabric they use for baby cribs so it wont leak if they have an accident. But their fabric seems to last ... they get washed every 2-3 weeks when the dogs get bathed. 1 of the beds we had to iron on a patch in the bottom thanks to my aussies constant digging. But i purchased that bed in 2004!


cool. I just need a wife who sews.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> cool. I just need a wife who sews.


Hahaha. Yeah that comes in handy. Haha.


----------



## M&H (Feb 24, 2014)

Groupon.com has some good deals on large dog beds with free shipping for purchases over $19.99 and free returns.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

M&H said:


> Groupon.com has some good deals on large dog beds with free shipping for purchases over $19.99 and free returns.


Oh wow. That's a pretty good deal!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I always buy the dog beds from the discount/outlet stores like TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Burlington, etc..


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

_unoriginal said:


> I always buy the dog beds from the discount/outlet stores like TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Burlington, etc..


You know, I've never even seen one of those stores. I know they have to be around, I just have no idea where.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe you have but just never noticed them there...


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

_unoriginal said:


> Maybe you have but just never noticed them there...


I guess. Haha. It very possible is ! Haha.


----------

